# Can we buy a used auto in Italy



## LaDonna

We will be living in Italy for a year beginning January 2009.

We had a rental car secured...and it just fell through today....so I'm thinking maybe we could just buy a used car for the year and sell it before we leave.

I know there is lots of red tape in Italy...and was just wondering if it would actually be possible to buy a car in Italy?

We also considered just shipping our car to Italy...seems to be much cheaper...

Thanks for any advice.....like can we even get auto insurance there? Is a non-citizen even allowed to purchase a vehicle?

L


----------



## miolas

Would like to hear about the same topic as well, if someone has experience on it. Also, if you buy a used car, where to register it, any insurance tips etc. We are in Abruzzo - Ofena & Capestrano, l'Aquila being the nearest bigger city.


----------



## vinnyc

LaDonna said:


> We will be living in Italy for a year beginning January 2009.
> 
> We had a rental car secured...and it just fell through today....so I'm thinking maybe we could just buy a used car for the year and sell it before we leave.
> 
> I know there is lots of red tape in Italy...and was just wondering if it would actually be possible to buy a car in Italy?
> 
> We also considered just shipping our car to Italy...seems to be much cheaper...
> 
> Thanks for any advice.....like can we even get auto insurance there? Is a non-citizen even allowed to purchase a vehicle?
> 
> L


You have to be a resident to buy and register a car in italy.


----------



## vinnyc

miolas said:


> Would like to hear about the same topic as well, if someone has experience on it. Also, if you buy a used car, where to register it, any insurance tips etc. We are in Abruzzo - Ofena & Capestrano, l'Aquila being the nearest bigger city.


You must be a resident to buy and register a car in italy. In fact I brought my motorcycle from the U.S and they wouldn't even allow me to give it away to my cousin. Go figure.


----------



## paper tiger

you need to register the car on a local? someone you know or trust


----------



## Calabrese7

You can buy a car as a non resident: you are given temporary plates and must export the car immediately. I emailed ACI dot it and this is the answer they gave!


----------



## deborah and ricky

There is a lot of red tape, and yes you have to be a resident.
I have head that Italsure are cheap for insurance, and remember that when you buy the car DON'T take cash, our dealer told us that large cash payments ( not to builders etc) cause problems as they may get checked for money laundering.

Regards
Ricky


----------



## collizz

*Car rental in ITaly*

You can buy a used car without a problem. It would be issued as a EE license but you do intend to stay for more than a year then you would have to obtain an Italian license. You can then insure the car via Clements Int'l.. an american insurance broker for expats. I wouldn't get an italian insurance coverage, it is very expensive.

You may want to consider renting a car via AutoEurope which has long term rentals for americans.


----------



## LaDonna

*Thanks for the info on the rental car*

Thanks for the advice...we'll definitely check into that.....the least expensive quote so far is about $800/mo to rent a vehicle...very small one of course....

But we are still working on it and have a couple in Italy working on it as well....

Something will work out for us....just have to keep at it....





collizz said:


> You can buy a used car without a problem. It would be issued as a EE license but you do intend to stay for more than a year then you would have to obtain an Italian license. You can then insure the car via Clements Int'l.. an american insurance broker for expats. I wouldn't get an italian insurance coverage, it is very expensive.
> 
> You may want to consider renting a car via AutoEurope which has long term rentals for americans.


----------



## miolas

For shorter rentals we have used this link (pickup Rome FCO airport) 5 times now, no problemos so far: EasyTerra Car Rental - Compare the prices of car rental worldwide 

Its a portal that checks the best rate at that moment from all rental companies (e.g. Europcar, AVIS etc). Works well, can be recommended. 

BTW: Just love the Italian driving style being very close to the car in front  I guess Italians are so affectuous that this also reflects to driving habits ;-)


----------



## colmeir2

*Clements*



collizz said:


> You can buy a used car without a problem. It would be issued as a EE license but you do intend to stay for more than a year then you would have to obtain an Italian license. You can then insure the car via Clements Int'l.. an american insurance broker for expats. I wouldn't get an italian insurance coverage, it is very expensive.
> 
> You may want to consider renting a car via AutoEurope which has long term rentals for americans.


So thoretically I could purchase a car in Italy, register it in Italy, have Clements insure the automobile, and drive with my American License. Or would I still need to have a EU license?


----------



## vinnyc

Austin45 said:


> Hi,
> You can easily do it, but the thing which matter is from whom do you. You here is one link where you can try it.
> 
> Austin
> Used Cars


We're asking if there is anyway a non resident can buy a car in italy in his or her own name.


----------



## barrov

As far as I have heard, you need to be resident to register a car, even if you are an EU citizen (Which I believe is contrary to EU law but no-one has told the comune...).

As for insurance, we have experience of clements and have found them to be very good (we have never had to make a claim though, which is the most important test of any insurance policy)

Good luck and guida con prudenza!


----------



## Nardini

barrov said:


> As far as I have heard, you need to be resident to register a car, even if you are an EU citizen (Which I believe is contrary to EU law but no-one has told the comune...).


Firstly, I must say that the comune has nothing whatsoever to do with you buying a car here in Italy. Secondly, you do not have to have "residenza" in Italy in order to buy a car here - although, as the law was only changed a couple of years ago, there may still be people that are not aware of the current legal situation.

To buy a car here, you need to have your Codice Fiscale - which is simple and easy to get. The car dealer from whom you buy your car should be aware that you can self-certify your address - a "autocertificazione". You do, of course, need an address here in order for the car to be registered - like anywhere else, in fact. If your intention is to buy a car for export to another country, you do not need the autocertificazione - but you will not have an Italian registered car then either.


----------



## barrov

Nardini said:


> Firstly, I must say that the comune has nothing whatsoever to do with you buying a car here in Italy. Secondly, you do not have to have "residenza" in Italy in order to buy a car here - although, as the law was only changed a couple of years ago, there may still be people that are not aware of the current legal situation.
> 
> To buy a car here, you need to have your Codice Fiscale - which is simple and easy to get. The car dealer from whom you buy your car should be aware that you can self-certify your address - a "autocertificazione". You do, of course, need an address here in order for the car to be registered - like anywhere else, in fact. If your intention is to buy a car for export to another country, you do not need the autocertificazione - but you will not have an Italian registered car then either.


Sorry, I meant to say 'ACI' not 'comune'. Anyway, I bow to your superior knowledge Nardini and stand corrected. 

Can the same process be carried out if you buy from an individual, rather than a dealer?


----------



## ibmonir

hI BELLA DONNA, it is so eassy to buy a used one that's if you have a permetion to stay no matter what is the purpose, PERMESSO DI SOGIORNO, also coasts more to ship ur car because you would have tochange the light possition as of i know plus haveing chick up (revisione) coasts about 80E the only thing coasts the isurance but you can do it through an on line company to save money. the problem when you're leaving you may lose money to selling it so let me know i buy it from you,lol 
bye


----------



## ibmonir

*where to register the car*



miolas said:


> Would like to hear about the same topic as well, if someone has experience on it. Also, if you buy a used car, where to register it, any insurance tips etc. We are in Abruzzo - Ofena & Capestrano, l'Aquila being the nearest bigger city.


 Hi, it's so eassy ,if you buy it from an owner through an announcement in a paper, you will gotogether to an agency called,(PRATICA AUTO) which they are every where, they give you a certificate valid for a month till they register your car under ur name on the orignal (CARTA DI CIROCLAZIONE) YOU PAY IN MOST 500 E, that amount not for the service but also the registering fee that around 350 included. 
then remember to look at the validation date for SMOKE CHECK which is every 2 years or ask the owner todo it for you,much eassier. 
if you buy through a car agency tey do every thing but the car coasts more for they give yo waranty for 6 months to one year. 
both ways re eassy and you finish every thing within 2 hours. 
the insurance willcoast alot but if you look for less services and guaranty that u're good driver u can save money buy doing it through on line agency, phone agency. 
REMEMBER THAT YOU NEED A RESIDENCY FROM THECOMMUNITY SOYOU CAN GIVE AN ADRESS FOR REGISERING THE CAR


----------



## ibmonir

colmeir2 said:


> So thoretically I could purchase a car in Italy, register it in Italy, have Clements insure the automobile, and drive with my American License. Or would I still need to have a EU license?


your international licence that based on the ADL is good for one year that's because your legal residency is not in italy , then if you go home and come back you have already validate it for another year buy renewing ur IDL  
and if you plane stayig longer better for u to start your lessons for italian DL 
TO HAVE AN ITALIAN DL OR REGISTER THE CAR YOU WILLNEED RESIDENCY CERTIFICATE, OTHERWISE YOU CAN'T REGISTER A CAR OR HAVEING YOUR DL TEST.


----------



## Nardini

*autocertificazione*



ibmonir said:


> and if you plane stayig longer better for u to start your lessons for italian DL TO HAVE AN ITALIAN DL OR REGISTER THE CAR YOU WILLNEED RESIDENCY CERTIFICATE, OTHERWISE YOU CAN'T REGISTER A CAR OR HAVEING YOUR DL TEST.


As I said before (several times), you do *NOT* need residenza to buy a car. The law changed nearly two years ago to allow for self-certification of your address in Italy.


----------



## Nardini

barrov said:


> Sorry, I meant to say 'ACI' not 'comune'. Anyway, I bow to your superior knowledge Nardini and stand corrected.
> 
> Can the same process be carried out if you buy from an individual, rather than a dealer?


No problem, barrov.

You will be best advised to ask a notaio to help you purchase privately in order to protect yourself from any possible problems with either the purchase or the car itself being not as you would hope it to be, legally. 

ACI should be able to effect the transfer, but there is the possibility of all sorts of locally generated problems possible - hence my suggestion to avail yourself of the services of a notaio. Remember that until a couple of years ago ALL car sales had to be made through the notaio, which, after pressure from the motor traders in Italy, is what led led to the relaxation of the law from the point of view of registered auto traders and dealerships.


----------



## gsimon

collizz said:


> You can buy a used car without a problem. It would be issued as a EE license but you do intend to stay for more than a year then you would have to obtain an Italian license. You can then insure the car via Clements Int'l.. an american insurance broker for expats. I wouldn't get an italian insurance coverage, it is very expensive.
> 
> You may want to consider renting a car via AutoEurope which has long term rentals for americans.


this seems to be the opposite answer to all the others, including our advice from our realtor. He says DO NOT TRY and he is working with a solicitor to address, clarify or discover a legal way, and meanwhile strongly urges me to stay away from it, so very interested in your recent experience ( he said there was a new law a year or so ago). And does your answer apply to non-EE( am americana)..thanks


----------



## umbria

*Paperwork?*



Nardini said:


> Firstly, I must say that the comune has nothing whatsoever to do with you buying a car here in Italy. Secondly, you do not have to have "residenza" in Italy in order to buy a car here - although, as the law was only changed a couple of years ago, there may still be people that are not aware of the current legal situation.
> 
> To buy a car here, you need to have your Codice Fiscale - which is simple and easy to get. The car dealer from whom you buy your car should be aware that you can self-certify your address - a "autocertificazione". You do, of course, need an address here in order for the car to be registered - like anywhere else, in fact. If your intention is to buy a car for export to another country, you do not need the autocertificazione - but you will not have an Italian registered car then either.


Hi Nardini,
thanks for the useful information. However a few questions-
- What do you write in the dichiarazione of the autocertificazione?
- I have agreed to buy a car from a friend, what paperwork do I need to register it in my name ? What will ACI want?

any help is appreciated
thanks Helen


----------



## Nardini

umbria said:


> Hi Nardini,
> thanks for the useful information. However a few questions-
> - What do you write in the dichiarazione of the autocertificazione?
> - I have agreed to buy a car from a friend, what paperwork do I need to register it in my name ? What will ACI want?
> 
> any help is appreciated
> thanks Helen


Hi Helen,

The auto declaration requires only that you give your name, address (in Italy, of course) and your codice fiscale. The document is normally prepared by the garage or dealership from which you are buying the car. In the case of buying a car from a friend, you will really need to pay a visit to a local notaio fro the correct procedures to be followed. ACI will not need to be contacted directly as your notaio will handle that particular part of the procedure. 

This is where I mentioned earlier the situation here when buying a car privately and not through an authorised car dealer. A private individual still has to arrange the sale of his/her car through a lawyer in order to comply fully with the law.

Sorry about that.


----------



## gsimon

Buonasera,
abbiamo sentito la nostra Agenzia di Consulenza Pratiche Auto e ci hanno riferito che Lei per poter acquistare una vettura in Italia deve avere:
certificato di iscrizione AIRE
oppure
certificato di residenza italiana
Cordiali Saluti.
The above is the reply we just received from the dealership. We arrive next week and hope to figure this out. Don't know AIRE, can't get residenza, can't drive to italy either...need to buy, does this dealer seem to be aware of what we need? ThANKS


----------



## NickZ

gsimon;155424 Don't know AIRE said:


> Are you an Italian citizen? If not AIRE doesn't apply to you.
> 
> Yup the dealer knows.Some care more about the rules then others.


----------



## gsimon

yes, thanks, our realtor said the same, so as far as we have figured out, we simply cannot buy a used car. We want to be reasonable, but we also want to be compliant. This site is very helpful though, both with advice, details, and practical solutions.


----------



## DougJ

Nardini said:


> Firstly, I must say that the comune has nothing whatsoever to do with you buying a car here in Italy. Secondly, you do not have to have "residenza" in Italy in order to buy a car here - although, as the law was only changed a couple of years ago, there may still be people that are not aware of the current legal situation.
> 
> To buy a car here, you need to have your Codice Fiscale - which is simple and easy to get. The car dealer from whom you buy your car should be aware that you can self-certify your address - a "autocertificazione". You do, of course, need an address here in order for the car to be registered - like anywhere else, in fact. If your intention is to buy a car for export to another country, you do not need the autocertificazione - but you will not have an Italian registered car then either.


Hi Nardini,

We are moving to Calabria soon and everything we have read elsewhere indicates the need for residency to buy/register vehicles. Do you have a link to the recent Italian regulations you mention. The other question is whether this new rule applies only to EU citizens. We keep running into different rules for Yanks. Perhaps you had a good experience because you are from Ireland? On a related issue, I did just read on another forum about a new law that mandates that questure in certain cities are required to respond to applications for permesso di soggiorno quickly and give applicants a date to come for interviews. 6 weeks vs. 6 months to receive PdS (a story of other Americans we have heard many times) would be good news and enable us to buy a car much sooner.

Saluti,

Doug
Oregon, USA/Santa Domenica Talao, IT


----------



## bellaelin

*car purchase*



Nardini said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> The auto declaration requires only that you give your name, address (in Italy, of course) and your codice fiscale. The document is normally prepared by the garage or dealership from which you are buying the car. In the case of buying a car from a friend, you will really need to pay a visit to a local notaio fro the correct procedures to be followed. ACI will not need to be contacted directly as your notaio will handle that particular part of the procedure.
> 
> This is where I mentioned earlier the situation here when buying a car privately and not through an authorised car dealer. A private individual still has to arrange the sale of his/her car through a lawyer in order to comply fully with the law.
> 
> Sorry about that.


Thanks Nardini for this information. Being a Canadian with a home in Umbria, the topic is of much interest to me.
Do you know if this information is valid if you are a non EU citizen? Is the car still insured by and Italian company?
Many thanks for the help.
Elin


----------



## collizz

*Used car in Italy*

I'm an American Citizen who has recently bought a used car in Italy. You don't need anything other than a codice fiscale - equivalent to a Social Security number. Don't even need an Italian driver's license but you do need to be a resident. If you buy it through a private person there is a title fee of approx €400 to pay regardless of the price of the car. Then you have a road tax, which varies for the car. I have a VW Passat and it's about €240/year and a Peugot which costs me approx €213/yr.

You can drive the car as a EE resident, which means you aren't a resident per se however, If you plan to be here more than a year you will have to take the road test and get an Italian license, they no longer convert US/Canadian license. They did 20 years ago, but have changed in the 90's.

The best bet is to go through a car dealership, however, being in Calabria I don't know if you won't find one that will take the piss out of you and charge you more than need be. 

Then there is the insurance, if it's a relatively new car you have to get an insurance, plus make sure you insure the driver (extra cost) and get the casco - which is fire,theft and damage. I've gotten my insurance via a US company called Clements Int'l. I don't know if they'd insure a Canadian expat. The costs is much cheaper than the Italian and if you have any problems they are quick to resolve, including issuance of checks. 

It's not cut and dry and depending on the area your moving to it may get complicated solely because most people haven't a clue. If you move to Milan, Rome or Florence there are more Americans and Canadians coming over so they are used to the process. 

An Other option is, ship your car over for about $1000 (at least that's the cost from NY to Genoa). You can keep the registration as is for a year and drive around without a problem. After a year you can change everything or sell the car. 

Contact the Italian Embassy in Canada and see if they can help. Or, if you are being transferred with a company, get them to help you out. The worse is the drivers license, after a year you are obligated to get an Italian license (which means going to school, driving etc and it'll cost about €600) or you can always buy one. I wouldn't recommend it since they are cracking down on this practice.

Soggiorno- if you are moving cause of a job have them get this for you. If you are doing it on your own, you need to prove you can support yourself and it takes up to 6 weeks to get this done. 

My mother was born in Italy and married, went to the states, lost her citizenship and has been trying to get it back. It took 3 years for us to find someone who actually knew what they were doing. I'm telling you this solely to prepare yourself to find loads of patience 



Liz






DougJ said:


> Hi Nardini,
> 
> We are moving to Calabria soon and everything we have read elsewhere indicates the need for residency to buy/register vehicles. Do you have a link to the recent Italian regulations you mention. The other question is whether this new rule applies only to EU citizens. We keep running into different rules for Yanks. Perhaps you had a good experience because you are from Ireland? On a related issue, I did just read on another forum about a new law that mandates that questure in certain cities are required to respond to applications for permesso di soggiorno quickly and give applicants a date to come for interviews. 6 weeks vs. 6 months to receive PdS (a story of other Americans we have heard many times) would be good news and enable us to buy a car much sooner.
> 
> Saluti,
> 
> Doug
> Oregon, USA/Santa Domenica Talao, IT


----------



## collizz

*Car Issue*

You may want to look into renting a car long term via EuropeCAr, it may be cheaper and easier in the long run.. Depends on how long your are planning to stay but it would help in the interim while you find out things.





gsimon said:


> this seems to be the opposite answer to all the others, including our advice from our realtor. He says DO NOT TRY and he is working with a solicitor to address, clarify or discover a legal way, and meanwhile strongly urges me to stay away from it, so very interested in your recent experience ( he said there was a new law a year or so ago). And does your answer apply to non-EE( am americana)..thanks


----------



## warrigal

So can any one ppost website that have vehicle sales


----------



## collizz

*Car Issue*

I lived in Italy 20 years ago and we didn't have to change our licence, then a few years ago (2005) we needed to apply for an italian license. I wouldn't trust the realtor's advise nor the solicitors. Why don't you contact the American Embassy in Rome or Florence where they will have .

I was told tons of stories from various agencies (all claiming to know the law!). The same thing has happened to my mother (on a different level) recently tried to regain her Italian citizenship and was told she would have to remain in Italy for a year.. then another story, then another. After 6 years of trying the truth finally came about. If you are in a small town or area where Americans/British don't frequent (calabria is one of these) then contact the consulate. 

Contact the Embassy or the Italian Embassy in NY or Washington. 

Good luck
Liz


----------

